# anyone experienced non payment from work?



## gerthai (Mar 22, 2014)

Has anyone been confronted with working and not getting paid?
I've been working as part time teacher in a languageschool. However after the first month finished and it was payday, the salary didn't arrive. When asking there is not a clear answer,just wait.
It's now about 4 weeks late, so the next payday is coming soon.
Any advice?


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

No advice......sorry.
It happens and as a part-time teacher you've probably no rights.
If you are in possession of a work-permit and a contract, you could complain at the Ministry of Labor in Chonburi City.


----------



## Newforestcat (Mar 14, 2012)

Any work contract? You could get some free legal advice from most universities' Law Faculties. Google them, get a Thai to help you, just in case, although most law students/professors speak OK to good English.


----------



## tod-daniels (Dec 1, 2013)

Read this thread, as it has enough information so you can figure out who to contact about it.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/th...land-phetchaburi-teaching-agency-problem.html

Just a note, the people you do contact at the Dept of Labor concerning employer labor violations; don't care one iota if you have a work permit or not. Their division ONLY goes after employers who violate labor laws. There are thousands of "illegal workers" (burmese, cambodians, laotians, foreigners) working here, so believe me you ain't the first person this has ever happened to, AND the labor laws don't make a distinction whether you're working legally or illegally in regards to employers following the rules. They cover all workers, it doesn't matter if their employment classification is; casual labor, contract labor, temporary labor, part time labor or even at will labor. Everyone gets covered equally under the laws, in that regard.

I had a similar situation when an employer initiated a blanket policy change where everyone had to open an account at a certain bank. 

Researching the labor laws I found that an employer couldn't just make up policy (especially in regards to undocumented and/or illegal workers); not that I was in that category and they also couldn't do it if it wasn't written into the original employment contract; which was the category I was in. 

I refused to open an account and subsequently didn't get paid either. I talked to the Dep't of Labor, they said, what ever I did trying to resolve this DON'T stop working.. If you do stop, even from failure for an employer to pay you; after 3 days of missing work, the employer can legally fire you for job abandonment. 

I showed up every scheduled work day on time and worked an additional 26 days without receiving ANY pay. It finally took a call from a representative of the Dep't of Labor to the companies H/R manager. That's when I received all the back pay, the current month's pay and the additional months severance pay I was owed for working more than 6 months but less than a full year. They also wrote me a letter of recommendation too, because the Dep't of Labor's rep for me told them to, which in hindsight was a good idea!

Good Luck. Hang in there.


----------



## reteid (May 17, 2013)

maybe you should also contact the ministry of education as it is related to education and they are also responsible for Teaching, Students and Teachers issues.
But department of Labour is also a good option but depends where you go, you may get not any help at all even you may have a work permit.
Good luck


----------

